# Look what we're getting Sunday!



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/2624355746.html
(The ad has been removed as we have bought it! Picture on 2nd page!)

Very excited, it's so cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OK.... that is an AWESOME milk stand!!!! and a really great price!
Great Job!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute and looks nice. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It's very cute and that's a great price! Hope it works out for ya


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

NICE!

Congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

It looks very sturdy ...and its PINK!!!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

your billy will like the pink stand when you trim his feet. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Hope it works out too! It's so cute and we just couldn't pass it up!



sblueram6 said:


> your billy will like the pink stand when you trim his feet. :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: :leap: :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice! Love the pink :shades: And don'cha just LOVE a good deal!!!!


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE the pink! It's saucy!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I indeed do love a good deal. I love trolling around the internet and when I find a good one I'm all 'GASP!*takes phone and takes crappy cell phone pic to send to my mom* THIS THING IS SO WORTH THAT" I didn't think my mom would go for it, but wow did she. I think she likes the saucy pink too. :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: It's definately a unique color! :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Going to get it very shortly. So excited!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Jealous! We really need one, but just haven't had the time to build one just yet...
And I spend all my extra $$ on goats so haven't paid for one out right just yet.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It's so flippin cute!!!

Here's a pic with both our milkers on their stands. The new pink one is actually specifically made for nigerians, but our little lamancha was stunted so she fits in their pretty good...for now atleast! xD Please excuse the mess in the background, working on it slowly but surely. :sigh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh and that thing on the top handle actually goes around the white pvc, but her head was too big with it on there, so it had to be removed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice! What is the platform made of?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It is SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: Your goats are cute too!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Awww!! Now I need to spray paint my milking stand pink. LOL


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Very nice! What is the platform made of?


It's like a black carpet runner. Very easy to clean! :thumb:

Thank you guys for the compliments! I'm so happy right now! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's super cute...I like it! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Cute + Functional = :leap: 

I love that it's made specifically for nigerians too! That's wonderful!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Mandara Farm said:


> Cute + Functional = :leap:
> 
> I love that it's made specifically for nigerians too! That's wonderful!


I like it too! No more escaping while I'm trying to trim their feet. 

Too bad I don't really milk my Nigerians. So this stand will be the lamancha's until her head is too big to fit through the pipes. :slapfloor:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

That is such a great design! Would have never thought of making a milk stand out of PVC! Would you mind sharing pics of the side view, and maybe telling how the platform is attached to the PVC? Please? 
I have this ridiculous homemade, hardwood (maple/oak) milk stand that is really heavy & awkward to move around. I have Nubians, so would have to adjust for size, but I'm thinking about how easy something like this would be to move around! This would save so much frustration during "barn cleaning".


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The stand is very light! The platform actually has plywood under the carpet runner that is on top. The plywood is screwed to the pvc and then he tackedthe runner down onto the plywood. I will definitely get a side view if I can today, its a little on the rainy side here!


----------

